# What would you spool a Penn 750SSM with?



## raedawg (Feb 20, 2009)

I just bought one and would like some opinions.  Was thinking about backing it with 20lb big game and then adding braid.  This reel will be used for strippers, reds, and other saltwater fish... live bait and cut bait fishing.

Thanks


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 20, 2009)

20 lbs is a good all around weight but 17lbs will allow for farther casting and yet handled much better. It will hold up fairly well. I have landed a 48lbs flathead, 50lbs+ blacktips, and 30lbs+ carp using 17lbs test. Just don't forget about your leader. It all just really depends on what you plan to fish for the most and also what type of rod you are using. Also will this be mostly freshwater, surf, bay or jetty fishing?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Feb 20, 2009)

the real benefit with the braid will be higher line capacity which may be an issue if your fishing for beach or jetties and the big one latches on


----------



## stealthman52 (Feb 20, 2009)

I put on about half a spool of mono,then tie suffix or power pro 10lb yellow ,filling the spool up,then add 20lb or 30 lb flurocarbon leader,about 3 feet long,if the reel has a great drag,10lb braid will hold anything you want to catch in open water,my best was 36" snook,if you plan on fishinig structure,bump up to 20 lb braid,I like the 10lb because it cast a lot further,just my opinion.


----------



## raedawg (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks,  Can't wait to use it!


----------



## raedawg (Feb 21, 2009)

jonkayak said:


> 20 lbs is a good all around weight but 17lbs will allow for farther casting and yet handled much better. It will hold up fairly well. I have landed a 48lbs flathead, 50lbs+ blacktips, and 30lbs+ carp using 17lbs test. Just don't forget about your leader. It all just really depends on what you plan to fish for the most and also what type of rod you are using. Also will this be mostly freshwater, surf, bay or jetty fishing?



I will use the reel on a 9' surf rod at the beach.  Otherwise I have a 7' (1/2oz to 2oz)M action rod for fishing out of a boat.  I bought this reel to be very versatile for bigger fish using heavy weights.  It will see both salt and freshwater.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 21, 2009)

No problem. I personally am still a fan of mono as there are a lot fewer knots in the line. Something about backing a spool with mono then adding braid then fluorocarbon on the other end just seems like a lot of areas for failure. If I ever decide to try the braided lines again I'll buy huge spools and do solid braid then use a swivel and attach the leader of choice to it. Since you only have the one reel I would go with the 17 or 20lbs  test if it was me.


----------



## NPBfishinfreak (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had 20lb Ande or Suffix on mine for years (mono).  Being a big reel, I don't do that much casting, mainly live bait or drifting dead sardines.  I've landed some big dolphin on the 20 lb mono.  This year I am going to upgrade to 30lb braid since I don't do that much casting with the rig.  Tuf-Line duracast is what I am going with (I'm a marketers dream as it is supposed to work better with spinning reels).


----------

